
Happiness as Your Business Model - sant0sk1
http://www.slideshare.net/missrogue/happiness-as-your-business-model-414463
======
senthil_rajasek
Love this presentation, feels almost like a work of art, reinforces business
concepts with such simplicity.

At least I am part of the way there in building something based on Happiness
as a business model, HappyWishes, My facebook application.
(<http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=5595659604>)

It is always nice to hear echoing thoughts.

------
iamdave
Fantastic show! I came away feeling happy just reading it.

